# JBR - pros and cons



## npg (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi guys 
Thinking of moving to a 3 bedroom in JBR when my lease expires in March (I am currently in Green Community). Thought it would be nice to stay somewhere with a sea view - kids might get to enjoy the beach a bit more. 
Are any of the towers better?
Is it difficult to get onto SZR towards Abu Dhabi around 7.30am?

Any advice will be appreciated - Thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the biggest issue with JBR is the traffic. Some people say some or all the buildings there aren't as good as what you pay for them. Would recommend Dubai Marina over it, it's walking distance to JBR without most of the traffic issues. Marina is much closer to SZR so I recommend that over JBR.


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

I live in JBR and drive to Abu Dhabi about 7:30am so I'm probably qualified to answer this one.

For traffic most of it seems to be the Dubai commuters, it gets busiest about 8:30 am. I am in Sadaf and most of the car park traffic from all the Sadaf and Murjan towers has to go down a single lane road through a set of traffic lights to get out, occasionally i've been queueing at the bottom of the ramp from the basement for 5 mins or so. When I leave at 7:30 there is never a problem with traffic and only 2 sets of traffic lights before SZR, so it's pretty quick.
Getting in from Abu Dhabi in the evening is never a problem for me but I always drive past a bit of a queue to drive over the southernmost bridge into JBR.

For Towers I think the northern/middlemost blocks are the best. Sadaf seems most lively on Plaza level and has lots of shops and a supermarket and all the towers are occupied.
Murjan is similar to Sadaf with quite a few shops and you can use the Sadaf supermarket, but the walk is a bit dead there.
Bahar is nearest to the best spots of the walk around the Hilton but on Plaza level it's pretty dead and a few of the towers are completely unoccupied.
I haven't really been to Amwaj or Shams but that end of the Walk seems a lot more quiet and less occupied.


----------



## npg (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks for the replies. When you say plaza level, do you mean the floor where the entrance to the towers are. What about access to the beach - is it easy to get there from Sadaf/Murjan. 
I actually thought it would be easier getting out of JBR from the south towers, like Shams...


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

npg said:


> thanks for the replies. When you say plaza level, do you mean the floor where the entrance to the towers are. What about access to the beach - is it easy to get there from Sadaf/Murjan.
> I actually thought it would be easier getting out of JBR from the south towers, like Shams...


Yes ground floor is where the walk is, then there is Mezzanine parking level. Plaza level is the level between the towers where the pools and some shops are.

The beach runs the whole way along JBR so it is equally easy to get there from any block, about 2 mins walk. 

Another thing to note about JBR is that there are no gyms at all in the blocks. There are other private gyms in some places but none that are included as part of your service charge, only pools.


----------



## npg (Apr 5, 2010)

HamishUK said:


> Yes ground floor is where the walk is, then there is Mezzanine parking level. Plaza level is the level between the towers where the pools and some shops are.
> 
> The beach runs the whole way along JBR so it is equally easy to get there from any block, about 2 mins walk.
> 
> Another thing to note about JBR is that there are no gyms at all in the blocks. There are other private gyms in some places but none that are included as part of your service charge, only pools.


Thanks Hamishuk, do any of the buildings allocate more than one covered parking


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

npg said:


> Thanks Hamishuk, do any of the buildings allocate more than one covered parking


All the parking spaces are covered. Not sure about passes to be honest. There are absolutely loads of empty spaces in my car park. A lot of people don't have passes (I don't) and have never had a problem getting into the car park, they keep threatening to not let people in without an access card but it will never happen as too many people don't have them.
If you're in Murjan they have a dedicated visitor parking area so you will always be able to park without a pass.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Studios,1 and 2 beds at JBR come with 1 car park space, 3 and 4 beds come with 2 spaces.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Friend was telling me at the weekend his pool is closed half the time in his building due to the amount of brown trout found in the water!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

brown trout? like fish?


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Friend was telling me at the weekend his pool is closed half the time in his building due to the amount of brown trout found in the water!


YUCK!!! Sure it's trout????


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I cant speak for any other "sectors" .. I live in Rimal ... there's an exit directly to the main highway so you dont have to exit to the JBR walk and deal with the cobblestone road and stop and go traffic ... Other than1 stoplight, I'm on SZR in literally 2 minutes.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Same here in Amwaj. To get out is just as easy either way on SZR.


----------

